# Rude cashier



## niro250

Why is there so much rude cashier that work. One time I went to this McDonald. This lady asked me what I wanted to order "I told them could I have two junior chicken" " she said "it will be ......" I was trying to get my wallet from my pocket and she said "excuse I don't have all day" I was like WTF I was only going for my wallet its not like I wasn't looking for it all day. After my order she told me move over in a rude manner. She didnt smile, or greet her customers. It's like she hated this job. I wonder how people like her get hired. If she could get hired, Even a handicap would get hired. Feel so anxious around cashiers. I feeling avoiding them. Any suggestions to deal with these feelings


----------



## leftnips

Sometimes, on your receipt, you will find a phone number or an internet address for completing surveys or leaving comments. 

Participating in those surveys help me. I used to work in retail and trust me, those surveys have a huge impact on a store's business and even the bonus and raises the store is permitted to give. 

If they are treating you this way, they are most likely treating many others the same way. This way their behavior gets recorded and the store, or employee, can be discipled for their poor behavior.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I don't know how these rude people can keep their jobs yet they fire some one that's a cashier for being shy i don't get this at all .


----------



## millenniumman75

niro250 said:


> Why is there so much rude cashier that work. One time I went to this McDonald. This lady asked me what I wanted to order "I told them could I have two junior chicken" " she said "it will be ......" I was trying to get my wallet from my pocket and she said "excuse I don't have all day" I was like WTF I was only going for my wallet its not like I wasn't looking for it all day. After my order she told me move over in a rude manner. She didnt smile, or greet her customers. It's like she hated this job. I wonder how people like her get hired. If she could get hired, Even a handicap would get hired. Feel so anxious around cashiers. I feeling avoiding them. Any suggestions to deal with these feelings


I would have complained to the manager. That kind of rudeness is not acceptable.


----------



## Pacotaco

Next time, respond with, "May I speak with your manager?" And watch the attitude change. (Unless they just want to get fired.)


----------



## lostfromreality731

niro250 said:


> Why is there so much rude cashier that work. One time I went to this McDonald. This lady asked me what I wanted to order "I told them could I have two junior chicken" " she said "it will be ......" I was trying to get my wallet from my pocket and she said "excuse I don't have all day" I was like WTF I was only going for my wallet its not like I wasn't looking for it all day. After my order she told me move over in a rude manner. She didnt smile, or greet her customers. It's like she hated this job. I wonder how people like her get hired. If she could get hired, Even a handicap would get hired. Feel so anxious around cashiers. I feeling avoiding them. Any suggestions to deal with these feelings


I get people who cant be bothered but even they just give the standard of the job (say please, thank you) even if its a grunt I dont mind. But snapping about not having all day is just going to far. Even I wouldnt do that to a customer although I dont like my job much

you should have told her to STFU :no


----------



## trivialmind

exactly! there are also a lot of jobs where I see people don't do anything, they walk all day in their areas, moving chairs but these guys are bored as hell.
I remember a guy in a restaurant who look more awkward than me, only look and smile constantly but hardly help or do anything- I cannot think I have the worst bad luck.


----------



## Charmander

I got this kind of attitude once when I ordered a Filet-O-Fish because it takes them longer time to make it since it's not as popular so I must've been holding the line up. 
There are people like this everywhere. It isn't your fault.


----------



## geodude

If you were a cashier, you'd be here complaining about rude customers. There are a lot of rude people in general.


----------



## LonelyNomadJermaine

mybelovedaldra said:


> I don't know how these rude people can keep their jobs yet they fire some one that's a cashier for being shy i don't get this at all .


cuz the world likes to screw with people


----------



## krogan6590

niro250 said:


> Why is there so much rude cashier that work. One time I went to this McDonald. This lady asked me what I wanted to order "I told them could I have two junior chicken" " she said "it will be ......" I was trying to get my wallet from my pocket and she said "excuse I don't have all day" I was like WTF I was only going for my wallet its not like I wasn't looking for it all day. After my order she told me move over in a rude manner. She didnt smile, or greet her customers. It's like she hated this job. I wonder how people like her get hired. If she could get hired, Even a handicap would get hired. Feel so anxious around cashiers. I feeling avoiding them. Any suggestions to deal with these feelings


There is no such thing as a junior chicken and if you don't want your order messed up then you should call the burger by it's actual name " mc chicken". I work at Mc Donalds so I can sympathize with the lady that was rude to you. We are expected to work like robots in a fast manner and it gets pretty annoying when we have our managers constantly on our asses telling us to hurry up while dealing with slow acting customers. I usually only greet people when I know they're of good demeanor.


----------



## jadedpearl

Excellent customer service should not be expected at a place like McDonalds. The franchise has one of the highest turnover rates, so they spend little time training these people, because usually the employee quits after a few months. I am a cashier, and admittedly have been rude to customers out of frustration. Hundreds of people come through my line where I work. Do you know how many people come in and argue with me about pricing because they read the sign wrong? What really makes me mad is when I ring up a cart full of groceries and the person forgot their money/card in their car or at home. I have to buzz my manager and put the cart to the side hoping they come back. Do they come back? No! And guess who has to work overtime to put all of the items back in the store in their proper place? I do! We deal with a lot of crap on a daily basis. We get yelled at, customers are just as rude if not ruder. Your cashier probably had a rude customer before you and was just fed up by the time you where there. I'm not making excuses for his or her behavior, but really take a step back and put yourself in their shoes for once. All you can do is smile and tell them to have a nice day and don't take it so personally. If the cashier's behavior really bothered you, ask to speak with the manager next time and I'm sure your meal would have been free.


----------



## CinnamonDelight

geodude said:


> If you were a cashier, you'd be here complaining about rude customers. There are a lot of rude people in general.


Yep, I remember I was working as a cashier in a restaurant. Some people are just so incredibly unintelligent, low class and rude that it´s stunning. It makes you wonder who they were raised by.


----------



## RenegadeSam

Complain to the manager next time, they will get into serious ****, trust me.


----------



## Jonsie

mybelovedaldra said:


> I don't know how these rude people can keep their jobs yet they fire some one that's a cashier for being shy i don't get this at all .


*Exactly. I don't understand. They'd rather hire rude, obnoxious people than someone who's a bit quiet? Okay. At least with a person who's quiet, they can take the order and get the job done without offending someone or being mean. I have yet to meet someone with social anxiety disorder who was generally mean to people in public. Maybe behind closed doors, but in public? Nope. *


----------



## Still Waters

I was with you until you said -"If she could get hired,even a handicap could get hired." That's so inappropriate.-


----------

